# "colorful" bakelite



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

busymnky said:


> I just came across a bunch of old federal pacific breakers with that swirly colorful bakelite. Anyone know if those are collector's items these days? I remember surfing a site some time back that mentioned them but was unable to get back to it and check.


Old?
I remember when you could buy them brand new off of the shelf at what is now Rexel


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

There was one time when receptacle outlets were made of that stuf. I think _Slater_ did it. 

Recycled junk, if I recall correctly.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Sounds trippy


----------

